# Cómo funcionan los amplificadores EEENGINE



## adrian2008 (Ene 31, 2013)

Hola como estan, navegando por la web me tope con que existen amplficadores modernos llamados EEENGINE, creo que son exclusivos de yamaha si no estoy mal, entonces medio curiosidad por saber como funcionan estos amplificadores, ya que me parecio ver que seguían usando transistores bipolares, pero según ellos ahora con esta tecnología el amplificador tendrá  la fidelidad de un clase AB junto con la eficiencia de una clase D.


----------



## fdesergio (Ene 31, 2013)

Mira aca,  chauuuuuuuuuuuuuuu

http://www.yamahacommercialaudio.co...mplifier/product_index/50_eeengine/index.html


----------



## FELIBAR12 (Feb 2, 2013)

http://labgruppen.com/about/history/class_td_and_dsp/


----------



## adrian2008 (Dic 30, 2013)

saludos, llego a mi taller un amplificador yamaha p2500s y creo que es de tecnología eeengine, me di ala tarea de bajar el esquemático y empece a estudiar la etapa inyectora de voltaje y me dio curiosidad saber si esta etapa se le puede adaptar a otro amplificador de los posteados aqui, como por ejemplo el crest audio, que dicen ustedes.


----------



## andrew01 (Dic 30, 2013)

Hola
****** saludos que estoy tratando de hacer este motor EE amp hd
un cordial saludo
andrew03200watts / 2 ohms última foto que muestra la producción de amplificador HD en tailandia tengo todos los archivos Labgruppen yamaha
pero su gran a publicar aquí interesante hilo


----------



## adrian2008 (Ene 1, 2014)

ese amplificador seve genial! estube viendolo en los foros de tailandia y hay esta todo para armarlo, seve bastante complejo y un poco cara la contruccion de este amplificador. es este la fiel copia del amplificador yamaha p2500s? se parece mucho!


----------



## andrew01 (Ene 19, 2014)

Lab Gruppen HD CLASE clon hecho por mi amigo 
un cordial saludo 
andrew01


----------

